# Thunder thighs!



## Andrew_Culture (8 Aug 2012)

After about six months of commuting and generally thrashing around on two wheels my belly is greatly reduced, but now my thighs are huge!

I'm quite proud of my thunder thighs but they do seem to be getting in the way... I recently changed the spodgy old biddy saddle on my ancient tourer http://lawsie.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/claud-butler-dalesman.html for a Charge Spoon, which has made so much different to butt-comfort I can barely believe it. Only problem I have now is that my thighs chafe of the upright of the frame. 

I'm hoping my planned imminent move to spd pedals might help, but surely I must be doing something wrong here? 


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... somewhere between my lugoles.


----------



## Garz (8 Aug 2012)

You don't have SPD's? 

May need to adjust your setup, even Sir Chris doesn't chafe the frame...


----------



## MattHB (8 Aug 2012)

Lay off the spinach!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Aug 2012)

Every time I read one of your posts you seem to get bigger the more you cycle:
glad the same is NOT happening to me


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Aug 2012)

I'm like the hulk, although instead of getting mad I just get heavier


----------



## jdtate101 (9 Aug 2012)

Something here doesn't sound quite right. I used to also be a heavy lad (18.5st) and I've done thousands of miles now (roughly 6000 since I started cycling last yr) and whilst my belly and moobs are now gone, my thighs have not changed at all, except they have got a lot more defined and carry a lot more muscle. If your thighs are getting huge, you need to check out your diet as it sounds like you are still packing too much away.

Normally when people cycle loads they get smaller, so are you doing other sports or weights etc...this could explain it.

If you're getting thighs like Robert Forstemann maybe track sprinting is a better fit...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Aug 2012)

Nah, doing no other exercise. On closer inspection I think my inside leg was rubbing against the quick release for the seat post so I had an engineer grind it down for me.


----------



## Herr-B (9 Aug 2012)

I'm happy with my thighs, it's just the belly and moobs I'm not keen on. Anyone know some rough mileage where they'll noticably disappear?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Aug 2012)

I could be wrong, but I think you lose weight in reverse order to how it is gained, so something like face, neck, legs, moobs, pelvic flab, belly.

I might have made up the pelvic flab bit; it's just a great unsexy phrase.


----------



## Herr-B (9 Aug 2012)

Aargh, my face and neck! I forgot about them. I can't look down for photos or I look like one of these people that needs the fire brigade to remove them from their bedroom! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Aug 2012)

Don't take my word for anything! I once thought Kevin Keegan was a woman!


----------



## MattHB (9 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I could be wrong, but I think you lose weight in reverse order to how it is gained, so something like face, neck, legs, moobs, pelvic flab, belly.
> 
> I might have made up the pelvic flab bit; it's just a great unsexy phrase.


 
that seems to be the case with me. I have very little fat except on belly and a bit round the sides! Its proving a nightmare to shift, but I suppose its been there since I was about 20.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Aug 2012)

I treat my belly like a pet, I look forward to finding out if I'll miss it.


----------



## DRHysted (9 Aug 2012)

In the two and a bit years that I have returned to cycling, I have had to increase from medium to large in the underwear because I couldn't get them over my thighs comfortably, due to the increased muscle.
Interestingly I have also gone from a 42" cheat to a 44".


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Aug 2012)

My waist is still around 40" and I have no idea why as my trousers no longer stay up!


----------



## Herr-B (9 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Don't take my word for anything! I once thought Kevin Keegan was a woman!


 
Easily done from behind with that perm!


----------



## bicyclos (9 Aug 2012)

Funny thing about loosing weight, the last 12 months Ive dropped about another stone and half to which I can feel the difference and I am quite happy with my size now at 13s 10lb. About 13yrs ago I was a good 18st. I loose it from the face and neck first but my stomach area is the last area which shrinks. My thighs and legs are a nice proprtion which my wife calls "the London look". The other week I was feeling my stomach and said to the wife " I can feel my 6 pack" she turned round laughing and replied "that's not a 6 pack that's Lurpack".......


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Aug 2012)

Thats not fair I went from 110kg to 82kg (6'1") 40" waist to 34" and my moobs are still here

Going to have to start hitting the rowing m/c and weights


----------



## jdtate101 (9 Aug 2012)

I went from 18.5st 14months ago to 12.5st today (42in waist to 32in, lost 8in round my chest). Funny thing is my thighs are the same, so perhaps I always had skinny legs! Still got another 1st to go, which is mostly belly fat at this stage.


----------



## buddha (10 Aug 2012)

The best way I've found to ditch the belly and moobs is running (or jogging in my case). Even though I hate doing it, it does shift weight quickly ... as long as you don't stuff your face with pie, chips and beer afterwards!


----------



## kedab (10 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Don't take my word for anything! I once thought Kevin Keegan was a woman!


he's not?!


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (10 Aug 2012)

I have such flat feet that even walking briskly causing discomfort.
I prefer to cycle.
Have to think of another way to get rid of the moobs.


----------



## kedab (10 Aug 2012)

zippygeorgeandben said:


> Have to think of another way to get rid of the moobs.


press-ups


----------



## Garz (10 Aug 2012)

DRHysted said:


> Interestingly I have also gone from a 42" cheat to a 44".


 
You big cheater you!


----------



## DRHysted (10 Aug 2012)

Garz said:


> You big cheater you!


opps


----------



## ayceejay (10 Aug 2012)




----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2012)

Someone else here with thunder thighs, but not as bad as the fella in the picture, in total I've been cycling for over 40 years, its been 30 years since I came back to cycling after a break. I think in my case the culprit is my fixed, I rode fixed in the late 1980's - early 1990's then stopped till about 5 years ago when I brought my Pearson, since then I have ridden about 15000 fixed wheel miles and have seen an increase in the size of my thighs.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Aug 2012)

Oh dear! I better start using my gears, don't wanna get thunder tights!


----------



## cyberknight (11 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> Someone else here with thunder thighs, but not as bad as the fella in the picture, in total I've been cycling for over 40 years, its been 30 years since I came back to cycling after a break. I think in my case the culprit is my fixed, I rode fixed in the late 1980's - early 1990's then stopped till about 5 years ago when I brought my Pearson, since then I have ridden about 15000 fixed wheel miles and have seen an increase in the size of my thighs.


 
My culprit is the raliegh grifter i rode for years stuck in the fastest gear because my dad could not afford to have the 3 speed hub fixed.


----------



## black'n'yellow (11 Aug 2012)

Herr-B said:


> I'm happy with my thighs, it's just the belly and moobs I'm not keen on. Anyone know some rough mileage where they'll noticably disappear?


 
Not sure if that's a serious question or not. Mileage is not relevant. Diet is.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Aug 2012)

how thunderous?


----------



## DRHysted (19 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> how thunderous?


 
gulp


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Aug 2012)

ayceejay said:


> View attachment 11639


 
Why the hell is he cycling around the track in his undies?


----------



## lejogger (21 Aug 2012)

kedab said:


> press-ups


 Genuine question... Do specific workouts help with losing fat from certain areas of the body? I always thought that although exercising a certain way will build muscle in specific places, if you're burning calories and fat, you lose new flab first and then older more established fat afterwards, and that can be from anywhere depending on your body type/shape and your metabolism...


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Aug 2012)

No, you can not decide where the fat will be lost from. You got it right ^^ you can work to get a more "toned" look in a location specific way since you will build some muscle from specific exercises but you wont be able to influence where the fat is lost.


----------

